# Long stay car parking



## hhhum (Dec 9, 2012)

I am travelling from Dubai airport and want to leave my rental car in a long stay parking for 3 days. I know that the airport car park charges are too expensive. Can anyone kindly suggest any paid car parking for 3 days at reasonable charges.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Park at Rashidiya Metro Station and take the metro in to the airport. They will charge you a "fine" of AED 100 after the second day, but thats still cheaper than parking at the airport.

If you must park at the airport, the cheapest spots are T1 parking B which is AED 140 for first day and AED 100/day thereafter.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sm105 said:


> Park at Rashidiya Metro Station and take the metro in to the airport. They will charge you a "fine" of AED 100 after the second day, but thats still cheaper than parking at the airport.
> 
> If you must park at the airport, the cheapest spots are T1 parking B which is AED 140 for first day and AED 100/day thereafter.


Hi,
Is there not a risk of the car being towed if you leave it at a metro station for a long period?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Is there not a risk of the car being towed if you leave it at a metro station for a long period?
> Cheers
> Steve


Yes, the T&C say that cars left more than 72 hours will be removed. But he's only going for 3 days so this works - he gets a fine on the second overnight he's there. In practice, they don't actually tow until you've hit a week or so though.

I regularly park at Rashidiya on 2-3 day trip and never had an issue with this. I've also never pushed my luck for a longer stay but I have a colleague who left it for a week and it was still there when he got back (although he had 3 tickets for 100 AED each by then).


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I usually fly from Dubai although I live in AD, park my car at tecom or downtown (there's some free and unrestricted parking) and get a taxi or sometimes metro depending how much time I have and lazy I feel..


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Please call your rent a car company and read your contract with them before doing any stunts. Sometimes rent a car companies multiply the fines and make you do that amount as per the policy mentioned on the contract.


----------



## ahmedwk (May 27, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> I usually fly from Dubai although I live in AD, park my car at tecom or downtown (there's some free and unrestricted parking) and get a taxi or sometimes metro depending how much time I have and lazy I feel..


hi,
care to share coordinates of exact spots?
I am going for a leave for 5 nights and was looking for spots to park my car, I am coming from Abu Dhabi

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

ahmedwk said:


> hi,
> care to share coordinates of exact spots?
> I am going for a leave for 5 nights and was looking for spots to park my car, I am coming from Abu Dhabi
> 
> Thanks


Well the downtown car park I used to use now has meters.. but Tecom you can pretty much park any where free, the service roads all around tecom have parking bays, taxis are plentiful (approx aed 80 to DXB) or the metro can be 5 or 20 mins walk depending where you park.

There must be other places closer to the airport but I don't know them.


----------



## ahmedwk (May 27, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Well the downtown car park I used to use now has meters.. but Tecom you can pretty much park any where free, the service roads all around tecom have parking bays, taxis are plentiful (approx aed 80 to DXB) or the metro can be 5 or 20 mins walk depending where you park.
> 
> There must be other places closer to the airport but I don't know them.


Thanks.


----------



## ahmedwk (May 27, 2013)

places like this: https://goo.gl/maps/iDCVGxq3zUm
?
any ideas about other places in Dubai?


----------

